

Ask HN: From HN Url to discussion? - eludwig

I often finish reading HN links well after the discussion has scrolled away from the main page. Is there a way to find the discussion from the url of the linked HN article? Google does not seem too helpful in this regard. Am I missing something simple?
======
ColinWright
Putting the URL in the search box at the bottom of (almost) every page usually
works. Have you tried that? Can you give an example of when it hasn't worked?
If so, I might be able to give you better advice.

~~~
eludwig
Yes, thanks. I'm a little embarrassed to say that I missed the search box,
with it's very understated placement and size! ;-) I knew that there had to be
a simple answer. Much appreciated.

------
rahimnathwani
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
sideba...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
sidebar/ngljhffenbmdjobakjplnlbfkeabbpma)

